# Best Way to Look For Accommodation in Malaysia?



## matthew.liew (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi, Wanna check out from everyone...

What is the Best Way to Look for Accommodation in Malaysia before come?


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

You want to get a recommendation for an agent in your desired region

I have one in Pulau Penang if you need one. 

-t


----------



## annie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

hey you can try classifieds website there are a few in malaysia

www.ihomerent.com home and room rentals
www.iroomrent.com rooms for rent


and many more!


cheers


----------



## Fizal (Aug 1, 2011)

*Hi - accommodation*



matthew.liew said:


> Hi, Wanna check out from everyone...
> 
> What is the Best Way to Look for Accommodation in Malaysia before come?


> Hi Matthew, if you're still looking for accommodation in Malaysia I am able to assist you as am also attached with a property agency based in Kuala Lumpur city centre. We have property listing both for rental & sale. Do contact me as I would be more then happy to assist you finding the suitable accommodation for you. Thanks.

Fizal


----------



## UKCynthiaT (Jun 29, 2011)

We used Malaysia Property and Real Estate for Sale and Rent to look at properties before we came and then, between trips. We got ideas about areas, relative prices, what the properties looked like, etc. 

We were looking for a house since we have dogs.

I found it difficult to get property agents in Malaysia to respond to my on-line enquiries and ended up contacting them by phone and chasing them. I finally found one I really liked and then he showed us the various properties we wanted to see. Ultimately, we met a second agent when we rented this house and I'd recommend him, too. Not all were so responsive--but I wanted someone to work with who represented us, not just someone who wanted to collect on a listing.

As you have Fizal offering, that might be a good place to start. But if you want to set up some searches to get ideas, etc, then the iproperty site is a good one.

Be careful about the difference between "fully furnished" and "partly furnished" and "unfurnished" though. "Unfurnished" does not mean what it does in the US or the UK--but you may already know that since your profile says you are from Malaysia.

We also found quite a bit of negotiation on the price and terms which our company manager sorted out (since the company was paying for it, he got the the best deal he could).


----------



## annie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

hi guys you can also try these websites. there are plenty of properties rentals there 

Room for rent | Cari Bilik Sewa | Room for rent in Kuala Lumpur, Penang, Petaling Jaya and many more
Cari Bilik Sewa | Rooms for rent at Ampang, Kuala Lumpur , Penang and many more | Cari Bilik Sewa | Rooms for rent


----------

